# Fernando's outside enclosure and his first night out



## Candy (May 9, 2010)

Here's Fernando's new enclosure for night time. He spent last night outside in it. He did good. This morning my husband opened it up and this is him coming out of it. It's new to him, but tonight I put him halfway up the ramp and he went right in. I hope he gets to love sleeping in there because Noah my 10 year old couldn't stand the smell in his room anymore.  We put a rug on his ramp so he wouldn't slip coming down. We're looking for something to make it slip free. 
































And this is Fernando in his old home in the boys room in his extreme "Superman Pose".


----------



## ChiKat (May 9, 2010)

I love his little house!! It looks great 
That Fernando is such a cutie


----------



## Tom (May 10, 2010)

Looks nice. Did you decide to go with no heat? Are you going to hibernate him later this year?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 10, 2010)

Oh...Fernando!

What charm, what style! His face! 

Who built that great bachelor pad? Is he still hanging out in your yard most of the time? 

Do desert tortoises "smell"? That is interesting, as Taco doesn't really smell like anything except her substrate, and her poop, when she produces some, is pretty mild and odorless unless you put your face right up next to it (no, thank you!).


----------



## terryo (May 10, 2010)

What a house! Beautiful! I know exactly what you mean about the smell. If Pio eats Mazuri, his enclosure smells like a zoo.


----------



## Isa (May 10, 2010)

I love the enclosure, the little house is soo cute  Fernando is a real cutie, I just love the pic with the Superman pose


----------



## Candy (May 10, 2010)

Thanks everybody. Tom, I do have heat in there, but am not sure yet about the hibernating thing. I am going to start a debatable thread soon about that so I can here everyone's opinions on it. After I asked JD so many questions about his awesome Sulcata enclosure I told my husband that that's what I wanted for Fernando and he was starting to build it, but when we went to Lowe's to get the plywood he saw this and said it would be so much cheaper then building one and it has everything he needs except a door. I said o.k. if he'd put a door on it and a piece of wood across the top for the heat emitter so he did. Fernando seems to like it now I just have to get him used to it so he goes in it by himself like Kimber's do. He been staying outside in it for the past two nights. He did start to smell up the boys room even though I changed his dirt once a week in his box.


----------



## jackiedots (May 11, 2010)

Thats a great looking house. What heat source are you using ? 
My son built a ramp and he bought some metre lengths of round wood about 10 cm diameter ( I think we call it dowelling in England) and glued the strips across the ramp from side to side. It works a treat. 
Fernando is really handsome !!


----------



## TortieLuver (May 11, 2010)

Nice outdoor house! He looks very content!


----------



## Seiryu (May 12, 2010)

terryo said:


> What a house! Beautiful! I know exactly what you mean about the smell. If Pio eats Mazuri, his enclosure smells like a zoo.



Maybe I am lucky or Thor is too young (just over a year). But I smell absolutely no smells coming from his enclosure lol! 

I love his house and his rug looks better than the rugs in my own house!


----------



## JourneyTort (May 12, 2010)

Candy, you should be able to pick up some rubber matting at Lowes or Home Depot that is ribbed. I purchased some of this for a project and I used contact cement to adhere it to the wood. It would be perfect for his ramp and would be good footing if wet, etc.


----------

